# Munsters house, base, etch, trees, etc.



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Here's my slapped together Munster House:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/sets/72157633192904078/


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It looks very cool! Nice job!

Steve


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

_Slapped together???_ I wish my "worked on it so long it felt like a career" build-ups looked that good.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's just cause I deleted all the photos that show the unfilled seams and light leaks. But I appreciate the comments!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ohhh, a chiseler! Holdin' out on us, ehhh???










Why, I oughta'...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

They should create a base for the Psycho house as well so you can use the second set of stairs.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

apls said:


> They should create a base for the Psycho house as well so you can use the second set of stairs.


Sure wish they would do that. I have a Psycho house done waiting for me to make a base for it.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'd still like to have the Munster House, Psycho House and Addams Family house together for a whole spooky neighborhood...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Again great job on the build,...

Psycho house base is coming..I bought a house kit last week..and word is the bases will all fit together...

Steve


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am SO happy to hear that. I will hold off on my Psycho house base until this comes out. Please keep us posted on this!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looks just fantastic.Just out of curiosity,any shots of the back of the house.:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Any idea when the Psycho base will be made available and when CultTVman will get more of the Munsters one in?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

steve123 said:


> Again great job on the build,...
> 
> Psycho house base is coming..I bought a house kit last week..and word is the bases will all fit together...
> 
> Steve


Any news on the Psycho House base?


----------

